# Haplochromis Ruby Green



## tydus (Apr 29, 2008)

What size do they start breeding at and when can they be fully sexed? I am getting 10 1-1.5 inch ruby green very soon. I'll keep everyone updated. Thanks.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

The size of fish isn't always a perfect correlation to age or sexual maturity. If they were kept in a tank with lots of water changes and frequent feedings they might be a pretty decent size but still be too young to breed. I believe that my Ruby Greens started breeding when the females were around 1 1/4" to 1 1/2" long. The males are usually a bit larger than the females and my males also grew larger more quickly.

Several females did not hold to term the first and maybe even the second time they bred. But once they get the hang of this mom thing, they are really quite prolific.

Kevin


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree - they can start breeding at under 2"...

Some males from the group of fry I'm growing out are colored up at barely over an inch.


----------



## tydus (Apr 29, 2008)

Ok. Thanks for the replies. As soon as I get them, I'll give you guys an update.


----------



## dkimtonf (Sep 2, 2007)

Hey guys!
I'm from NYC. Anyone know where I can get a hold of these ruby green haps? Does anyone know a reputable dealer with a good strain? Thanks!


----------

